# Looking for some advise?



## xochi0603 (Feb 20, 2022)

Hello everyone, Looking for some advise. I had a friend offer to detail bikes cheap if I completely disassembled them. I did the degreasing of all hubs, bearings, frames etc. I also unlaced the wheel. He detailed frames, hoops, hubs & all chrome. I normally never disassembled bikes in advance.  Usually one at a time but he worked so cheap I couldn't refuse. $25 a bike. I know. He was a board retiree & collector. These are all original paint, original screen & seats deluxe stingrays. I'm seeing parts sell for really good money. Adding up to a lot more then what a complete bike would bring.  I never parted out original before but since this 1099k B.S. I need to max out my investment. Here's one example. Complete them or part em?


----------



## nick tures (Feb 20, 2022)

i try and keep stuff together that bike being that nice and the others i would definately put them back together !  they look really good !!


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 20, 2022)

I had a middleweight Jaguar Mk V "For Sale" at a Swap for $350. parted it out for just over $500. Hate to say it but, money is in the parts.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Feb 20, 2022)

It's your stuff, but, my take is if the bike is a 8+ original (like your example shown) and it means something to you , keep it in tact. If it has cosmetic flaws that are not easy to fix and or other issues part it out, It started out as parts after all.
 If you are going to sell it anyway, why not maximize your investment ?


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 20, 2022)

What year is the bike, you probably know how to tell.
That is a big factor in the decision. 
Rob


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 21, 2022)

xochi0603 said:


> Hello everyone, Looking for some advise.




It is your bike to do what you want. If you ask on here on the site you will never get all the same answer so it is worthless to ask. We all know the best $ is in the parts. I have been looking for complete Stingrays in that condition to add to my collection and would never consider parting that one out. In some eyes parting out a bike is taboo and frowned upon. If it were a Areocycle someone would drive to your house and try to punch you in the face if you did that, a  Stingray not so much. They produced hundreds of thousands of them and plenty in this shape. But some would be upset. In the end you need to do what you want and if selling the parts gets you where you want to go then do it. One of the parts I like about being an adult is not really having to answer to anyone in a situation like this. Good thing for you there is no wrong choice it is a real nice bike and will sell easily complete or parts.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 21, 2022)

one thing we must all remember is that in all hobbies profit comes before any enjoyment or fun can be had, even if it means destroying the items involved.

all bikes should be parted out because that is where the money is. lucky for us there are still people who do not know profit is king and buy these parts to use on bikes they actually like and may not make a profit from.


----------



## indycycling (Feb 21, 2022)

If you are done with the Stingray hobby, no longer care or enjoy it, and maximizing the return is primary, you know what to do. After talking with you, would hate to see that happen.  There is very good money to be made on selling nice complete bikes and it preserves them for generations to come.  Best to you my friend


----------



## xochi0603 (Feb 23, 2022)

Well this one was spared a part out. Feels good to get it back in one piece. Also a '71 Manta in almost done as well


----------



## indycycling (Feb 23, 2022)

xochi0603 said:


> Well this one was spared a part out. Feels good to get it back in one piece. Also a '71 Manta in almost done as well
> 
> View attachment 1576322
> 
> ...



Beautiful bike! Well done, keep putting them back together!


----------



## nick tures (Feb 24, 2022)

nice job those are fantastic, good choice !!


----------

